
Bokken: GUI for Pyew malware analysis and Radare reverse engineering framework - ashitlerferad
https://inguma.eu/projects/bokken
======
mspecter
This looks interesting, I've been following the development of Radare for a
while, excited for it to get production-ready.

Also for those looking for an alternative to IDA Pro, Binary Ninja isn't bad,
and is an order of magnitude cheaper.

------
andersonmvd
Previous topic:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9981742](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9981742)

